# Water change equipment advice needed



## Robbie X (30 Sep 2021)

Hello all.
I have only just setup the tank around a week but noticed a big temperature drop after a water change directly from the tap.
I wont be adding any stock for a few months but would still like to heat the water to the same temperature before adding to the tank.
What is the best method to pump water into the tank from 5 gallon containers?


----------



## not called Bob (1 Oct 2021)

I use gravity and syphon it back in, two 25ltr barrels on a chair.

if its close enough to a tap, there’s so many different hose pipe adaptors that can be used and then get the right temp and top up directly to a pre chlorine treated tank,


----------



## dino21 (2 Oct 2021)

Not a fan of tap water straight into an inhabited tank, we use a 25lr  brew bin along with a small pump and heater so you can get the water up to temperature, plus we add a a Tap Water Condition like APIs to eliminate any chlorine etc.
Depending on the height to the tank and brew bin you can use the same pump to move the water into the tank, but check those heights /differences  before choosing a pump with enough pumping 'head'.


----------



## Robbie X (2 Oct 2021)

dino21 said:


> Not a fan of tap water straight into an inhabited tank, we use a 25lr  brew bin along with a small pump and heater so you can get the water up to temperature, plus we add a a Tap Water Condition like APIs to eliminate any chlorine etc.
> Depending on the height to the tank and brew bin you can use the same pump to move the water into the tank, but check those heights /differences  before choosing a pump with enough pumping 'head'.


I feel the same about adding straight from tap, especially if the tank has inverts and fish.
I have spare heaters already and just discovered a small submersible pond pump among my old aquarium bits and pieces.
Just need to get x4 5gal. buckets now that will allow me to do 50% water change.
I would like some that have strong handle though. Any recommendation?


----------



## ShropshireLad (2 Oct 2021)

I use an orange 12 litre builders bucket from B&Q which sits in the Kitchen sink. Get the mixer tap to a reasonable temperature and start filling the bucket. Then I drop an oase optimax pump (1000lph) into the bucket, attached to 16/22 hose with an oase biomaster filter inlet on the other end, which hooks over the edge of the tank and has the strainer attached to to the bottom to disperse the flow. Pour the necessary Prime dose into the cap and dose half when I start filling the tank and half when I've finished filling (slightly overdosing to be on the safe side)

I regularly put my hand under the tap to make sure its not running cold or hot whilst filling. It doesn't have to be perfect, if the tank temp drops or rises by a couple of degrees its no problem imo.


----------



## Robbie X (2 Oct 2021)

Many thanks for the tip.


----------



## dino21 (3 Oct 2021)

Gave up carting heavy buckets of water around, always ended up with some spillage / damage/ frustration.
These days we have a barrel in an outbuilding and a 1/2" hose running under the floorboards to the tank and the barrels  pump has its power switch by the tank.
Appreciate its not something everyone can do, but worth doing if possible  imho.


----------



## Luvlyjub (3 Oct 2021)

You can buy an 80L plastic tub for £5-£7 and I fill this from tap adapter in kitchen with small length of hose from mixer tap. These adapters are around £10 and I had one anyway and added a hose push fit as you can see from pic and an end push fit on hose to run unto tub. Then I can get the temp mix right and dechlorinate and then using a small submersible pump back to tank.

Most taps nowadays have this diffuser in the tap head that is normally 22mm that you can take out and swap in/out the adapter as needed. I have left my one on but you do need to remember to change the diverter valve once finished so tap flows into sink rather than horizontal! I keep the tub in the kitchen when filling and have to check when level is right in tank to then turn off pump .But I actually use a smart plug on pump and turn off from my phone or use Alexa so I can wait by tank to avoid any accidents. Tip - remember to take out hose running into tank when it reaches required level as it will siphon back using tub pumping method.

If you are confident on temp mix then you can run straight from mixer tap to tank and dechlorinate in tank but I prefer not to do this.


----------

